# How good is the Rapido 997M?



## delbhoy777 (May 17, 2006)

As you can see from the posting below, I think I am just about to buy a Rapido 997M, looks lovely, all the toys but I have two questions really ( for those that own one)
Is the Rapido good? and is the Merc 2.2 good enough (150 BHP) 

This is a great forum.....


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello there...we have had a Hymer, a Hobby and now a Rapido. Lovely van - light, bright and classy. We love the finish and find the new Hymers tacky compared to the older models. Hobby was good but boring. I am sure you will be pleased with a Rapido but you will have to wait for another to advise on engines. I have a Mercedes Artego horsebox and it's a good friend but being a mere female I only know it's good to drive, to service and eats hills even with a load on!!
Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the year would help.

cabby


----------



## delbhoy777 (May 17, 2006)

sorry cabby,your right it would help. Its a 2009 2.2 fully auto


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The quality of rapido is good, stylish as well. my only question is, has it got the merc chassis or the conversion chassis. am looking at the rear overhang. This put me off buying one that came up for sale last year.
is it at a dealer so we can take a look.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weight*

The V6 would be nicer!.


----------



## delbhoy777 (May 17, 2006)

Can you get a merc 2.2 Rapido and its not on the merc chassis??
sureley not?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

an Alko chassis is used on the Fiat, I assumed that it would be used by any converters.This is how they get a low line.

cabby
would like to look at the model you fancy any pics.


----------

